# WiFi Tether problems? fixed mine like this.



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am on 3.1 beta 6
Mine did not work until I changed the device profile to Thunderbolt in settings.
Then I changed a few other settings such as

Force WiFi driver reloading (check) *has worked for some*

Routing fix (check) *most important one*

Disable wake-lock (unchecked) -> *this is why you lose connection after your screen turns off*

Hope this helps get a few of you tething again. I am using Imo kernel 5.0.1 but have tested this on his 3.8 and 4.1 but work just fine.

4g was blazing fast to my Droid inc tethered to my Thunderbolt without the 4g power drain.

If I helped you in any way please use the thank you button


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I was actually getting ready to post something... Last night my wifi tether worked great (2.0.7), and this morning nothing could make it work again. Fixed permissions, uninstalled and reinstalled. Rebooted countless times. I will give this a try when I get home.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I am on 3.1 beta 6
> Mine did not work until I changed the device profile to Thunderbolt in settings.
> Then I changed a few other settings such as
> Force WiFi driver reloading (check)
> ...


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

And there we go! Worked like a charm on the newest leak with newest radios


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Trapperjohn 
BAMF doubleshot aka touch my BAMF


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

Give open garden wifi tether a shot works better than anothing else I\'ve ever used


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Open garden my me lose root permissions, after I would use it I had to reboot to recovery just to fix permissions (since Rom manager needed permissions to run). I would not recommend it for use. WiFi Tether works great and 4G can be used with no problems at full speed. After i fixed it works great and with no issue.


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

\"Grnlantern79\" said:


> Open garden my me lose root permissions, after I would use it I had to reboot to recovery just to fix permissions (since Rom manager needed permissions to run). I would not recommend it for use. WiFi Tether works great and 4G can be used with no problems at full speed. After i fixed it works great and with no issue.


Weird I\'m a flashaholic and have two bolts and never had an.issue. except for the newest superuser hut that\'s not open garden specific


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

If on AOSP do everything the OP said but make the device profile: Google Nexus One. Works like a charm.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I am on 3.1 beta 6
> Mine did not work until I changed the device profile to Thunderbolt in settings.
> Then I changed a few other settings such as
> Force WiFi driver reloading (check)
> ...


all you need go check is routing fix to get it to work. I'm not sure of the other options give you more benefits.

However, with just routing fox checked, I'm getting full 4g speeds.


----------



## HarlyFan (Sep 4, 2011)

I also was having problems with it connecting and then losing the connection constantly. I had to disable Tasker, now it is working perfectly! Locale has the same effect so by disconnecting that you should be fine as well.


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> If on AOSP do everything the OP said but make the device profile: Google Nexus One. Works like a charm.


I have also had success with the "Nexus One" profile working for me with version 3.1 beta 6 on CyanogenMod 7.1.1 RC, with the OP settings


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

dude... i can't believe you fixed it!

i was just about to install a new rom cause my wifi tether wasn't working... a big thank you for fixing an issue that i've had for a while now.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I am on 3.1 beta 6
> Mine did not work until I changed the device profile to Thunderbolt in settings.
> Then I changed a few other settings such as
> 
> ...


Barnacle wifi tether? If not who is the developer so I can find the app?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Barnacle wifi tether? If not who is the developer so I can find the app?


WiFi tether here in my db http://db.tt/nZTglF9n


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> WiFi tether here in my db http://db.tt/nZTglF9n


Yes but what/who is the original source?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Is this in the android market?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

recDNA said:


> OK, I went to that link and I confess to being far less than internet savy but I still don't know who the developer is. Its just a list of downloads right?
> 
> Is this in the android market?


Even if you saw his name and you didn't know him would you still dl it? Just use it cause it works.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Even if you saw his name and you didn't know him would you still dl it? Just use it cause it works.


I actually edited my post before I saw you had replied. There were email addresses of developers in that google site. Initially all I saw was a list of downloads. I usually download apps only from the market but you have a point. I do download roms. Somehow I feel like I "know" those developers however of course I really don't. There is also stuff in the market that infests your phone with ads so I guess nothing is safe anywhere.

I just wanted to understand the source. I wasn't trying to aggravate.

I generally only resort to sources who don't personally post in forums I read only for bug fixes I "need" as opposed to apps I only "want". You say it works. Based on my personal experience with you I believe it works.


----------

